# Danish donor sperm from Nordic Cryobank



## pixel

Hi,

I'm exploring IVF with the Lister clinic. Being in a same sex relationship we need a sperm donor. We've discovered that the Lister only use sperm from a donor back in Denmark called Nordic Cryobank. I wondered if anyone had experience of using this sperm and also if anyone had any knowledge of the legal issues with regards to using imported sperm. For example do the British anonymity laws still apply? Can I assume that our information will remain confidential from the donor and that the child will be able to seek the donor once they reach 18? Also, will the same standards apply in terms of sreening the donor for diseases etc?


thanks
Pixel


----------



## some1

Hello Pixel

I don't know for certain, but I am fairly sure that for the clinic to get an HFEA licence to bring the sperm to this country and use it they have to meet all the same requirements as UK sperm.  A good place to try for more information would be the Donor Conception Network (or the HFEA).

Sorry I can't be more helpful

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

...or Rachel - she imported from Denmark, so she'll know if she's around?

Laura


----------



## some1

Good idea Laura - yes Pixel, Rachella who posts on this thread imported sperm from Denmark so she would be a good person to ask.

Some1

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Pixel,

I've imported through them and used the european sperm bank web page to do so, brilliant.  The sperm has to come under UK rules.  
It isn't cheap and has to be imported to a clinic.  I paid about £75 extra to see the donor's full profile, recieved a bab photo, letter for child wehn older, meidcal info on all the family and a voice recording!  The bank is brilliant and it was all pretty straight forward.

Give me a shout if you want any other info like prices etc.  The first step would be to email them and ask for the UK approved donor list, I then paid the £75 online to see the full profiles and took it from there.  My Danish wigglies are now at the clinic - really quite hassle free!

Good luck!
Rachel


----------



## Betty-Boo

ps - it's all screened to the same standard as in the UK if not more so...
Rachel x


----------



## mintyfaglady

No direct experience but I *think* that any sperm imported to the UK for use in fertility clinics must conform to UK laws, so it should all be above board and the same conditions apply to it in terms of testing, confidentiality and contact at 18.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Pixel why don't you pm Natalie the FF lawyer (and lawyer for LWC) as she may be able to help on the legal side of things
L x


----------



## pixel

thanks all. Thats puts my mind at ease. 

Rachel, Are you going through the Lister? I'm wondering if the clinic will allow me to get that additional info for the £75. So far the clinic has been a little cagey about giving info on their available donors. They've also told me they only have 3 donors (all imported from Nordic Cryobank). Does this sound right? I'm wondering if the clinic might accept us choosing the donor online like you've done.
Pixel


----------



## NatGamble

Hiya

I've replied to Pixel on the Ask a Lawyer page - just wanted to note that here in case anyone else would find the info useful.

Natalie


----------



## motos

Just to echo responses from others, we are about to buy sperm from them and all the same rules apply as if the sperm came from a british donor. It does seem that they give you a lot more info on the donor than we would get if we got sperm from the UK, I don't know if the Lister have a policy which means that they wouldn't give this to you. I think in a way there might be advantages in not knowing so much, but on the other hand I'm sure I'd be indignant if it were withheld. 

You may find that it doesn't make that much difference - it's a much shorter list of donors which is available in the UK, and then there are quite a few where they have no current supply, so you may not have a great deal of choice at any one time, the main difference it might make would be if you were to decided to wait for another donor to become available.

Good luck!


----------



## TQ

We got our sperm from there too. Went to the website, paid the fee and were able to download full profiles for all the donors we were interested in. Our clinic had nothing to do with it at all - they just gave us the contact details and we organised it all ourselves. Was really good getting so much info on the donor - helps make choosing easy.

Go to http://www.europeanspermbank.com/ to have a look


----------

